# Ahhh, Paris!



## DarkFury

*The liberal bastion of forward thinking. The liberal plan for life in full swing.*
Grandma *snivels about my sources so how about I use a Paris TV station?
Liberal news in a liberal country, what could go wrong eh?


I think I can cross that OFF my tourist list. Oh course now under decades of social liberal leadership Paris does live up to its saying.

"See Paris and die"

Fury*


----------



## The Great Goose

What a cowardly fight. No one was duking it out. No wonder whitey took over the world. Comitment people! Comitment!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DarkFury said:


> *The liberal bastion of forward thinking. The liberal plan for life in full swing.*
> Grandma *snivels about my sources so how about I use a Paris TV station?
> Liberal news in a liberal country, what could go wrong eh?
> 
> 
> I think I can cross that OFF my tourist list. Oh course now under decades of social liberal leadership Paris does live up to its saying.
> 
> "See Paris and die"
> 
> Fury*



But but but....what about Multiculturalism? Oh wait....I forgot


----------



## Correll

Note that they have developed to the use of clubs. 

This will be a great boon to France as they try to build the work force they need for the High Tech 21st century.

I can certainly see why the Political Class in Europe is united in it's support for Third World Immigration.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Note that they have developed to the use of clubs.
> 
> This will be a great boon to France as they try to build the work force they need for the High Tech 21st century.
> 
> I can certainly see why the Political Class in Europe is united in it's support for Third World Immigration.



If I were in charge, there would be a Zero Tolerance approach and all of those violent lunatics in the video on the rampage would just simply be shot as they rampaged.

An iron rod needs to be exerted, it's the only language they understand. They've come from savage nations, they are as such therefore basic savages, they need to be treated as what they are, they need the treatment they'd get in their own nations if they exhibited the type of behaviour they show in that video.

If we don't start using an iron rod with this crowd, they're going to overwhelm us.


----------



## DarkFury

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that they have developed to the use of clubs.
> 
> This will be a great boon to France as they try to build the work force they need for the High Tech 21st century.
> 
> I can certainly see why the Political Class in Europe is united in it's support for Third World Immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were in charge, there would be a Zero Tolerance approach and all of those violent lunatics in the video on the rampage would just simply be shot as they rampaged.
> 
> An iron rod needs to be exerted, it's the only language they understand. They've come from savage nations, they are as such therefore basic savages, they need to be treated as what they are, they need the treatment they'd get in their own nations if they exhibited the type of behaviour they show in that video.
> 
> If we don't start using an iron rod with this crowd, they're going to overwhelm us.
Click to expand...

*Tell them "Assimilation OR Assassination"....Pick one.*


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that they have developed to the use of clubs.
> 
> This will be a great boon to France as they try to build the work force they need for the High Tech 21st century.
> 
> I can certainly see why the Political Class in Europe is united in it's support for Third World Immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were in charge, there would be a Zero Tolerance approach and all of those violent lunatics in the video on the rampage would just simply be shot as they rampaged.
> 
> An iron rod needs to be exerted, it's the only language they understand. They've come from savage nations, they are as such therefore basic savages, they need to be treated as what they are, they need the treatment they'd get in their own nations if they exhibited the type of behaviour they show in that video.
> 
> If we don't start using an iron rod with this crowd, they're going to overwhelm us.
Click to expand...


The level of harshness is not the important thing.

The direction of the policy is.

You could be as civilized and gentle as you want, as long as at the end of the day, the useless Third World Peasants are on a plane back to their Third World Hellholes.

That would be a win.


If you use extreme measures to maintain order so that you can force a semblance of civilization on their camps while they stay?

That is a lose.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DarkFury said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that they have developed to the use of clubs.
> 
> This will be a great boon to France as they try to build the work force they need for the High Tech 21st century.
> 
> I can certainly see why the Political Class in Europe is united in it's support for Third World Immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were in charge, there would be a Zero Tolerance approach and all of those violent lunatics in the video on the rampage would just simply be shot as they rampaged.
> 
> An iron rod needs to be exerted, it's the only language they understand. They've come from savage nations, they are as such therefore basic savages, they need to be treated as what they are, they need the treatment they'd get in their own nations if they exhibited the type of behaviour they show in that video.
> 
> If we don't start using an iron rod with this crowd, they're going to overwhelm us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Tell them "Assimilation OR Assassination"....Pick one.*
Click to expand...


Well yes, because they are no other options, we cannot and should not tolerate this insane behaviour from groups of savages. WE ie. the people of Europa never asked them here, WE were never even consulted....WE don't actually even want them anywhere near us.

I don't even want them assimilating. We need to pick say four African nations and tell them we're shipping ALL of the Africans to you, if you say no, then you get no more EU financial aid....as they're only interested in the filthy lucre they get, they'll soon accept the deal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note that they have developed to the use of clubs.
> 
> This will be a great boon to France as they try to build the work force they need for the High Tech 21st century.
> 
> I can certainly see why the Political Class in Europe is united in it's support for Third World Immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were in charge, there would be a Zero Tolerance approach and all of those violent lunatics in the video on the rampage would just simply be shot as they rampaged.
> 
> An iron rod needs to be exerted, it's the only language they understand. They've come from savage nations, they are as such therefore basic savages, they need to be treated as what they are, they need the treatment they'd get in their own nations if they exhibited the type of behaviour they show in that video.
> 
> If we don't start using an iron rod with this crowd, they're going to overwhelm us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The level of harshness is not the important thing.
> 
> The direction of the policy is.
> 
> You could be as civilized and gentle as you want, as long as at the end of the day, the useless Third World Peasants are on a plane back to their Third World Hellholes.
> 
> That would be a win.
> 
> 
> If you use extreme measures to maintain order so that you can force a semblance of civilization on their camps while they stay?
> 
> That is a lose.
Click to expand...


*"You could be as civilized and gentle as you want, as long as at the end of the day, the useless Third World Peasants are on a plane back to their Third World Hellholes.

That would be a win."
*
I've actually just commented this, phrased differently, but the similar thing, this is my preferred option of dealing with them.

When I see them rampaging like that though, my first instinct is to say shoot the bastards.


----------



## Grandma

DarkFury- You need to research, old man. There's no TV station anywhere in France with that name. 

Look it up. I did.


----------



## skye

The Paris we all heard about....and read about ...and knew

Hemingway's "Movable Feast"....

Scott Fitzgerald's  Paris.....Zelda's  Paris....

it's  gone...all gone...

Islamic hordes have corrupted the place forever....invaded .... nothing left of "that Paris" we knew...

Europe is finished.


----------



## DarkFury

Grandma said:


> DarkFury- You need to research, old man. There's no TV station anywhere in France with that name.
> 
> Look it up. I did.


*You need to quit smoking what's in your bed pan.
Télévision : Toute l'actualité télé sur Le Parisien

Thought you looked it up?*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> The Paris we all heard about....and read about ...and knew
> 
> Hemingway's "Movable Feast"....
> 
> Scott Fitzgerald's  Paris.....Zelda's  Paris....
> 
> it's  gone...all gone...
> 
> Islamic hordes have corrupted the place forever....invaded .... nothing left of "that Paris" we knew...
> 
> Europe is finished.



I love F. Scott Fitzgerald, the only Hemingway I like is "Death In The Afternoon" because of my fascination with the art of Bullfighting.

Europa isn't finished, we've been here thousands of years, NO Continent on the PLANET has suffered so much turmoil and been through so much bloodshed so many times as we have....yet when the dust has settled we've remained, and so we'll remain again.

Historically, our Continent is due another battle, our last battle was The Balkans War of the 1990s. So this now, this insane Traitor Bitch Merkel and Jean-Claude Juncker "poor refugees" policy sets the ground for Europa's latest battle in a long list of previous battles. This battle is just a very old battle resurrected, the battle with the Ottomans and their Muslim hordes....we won all the previous battles with them, when they on multiple occasions attempted to claim Europa for themselves.

Like before, it's a battle we'll undertake and like before, when the dust settles Europa will remain, we'll still be here, logic dicates and thousands of years of history tells us that Europa is indestructible.


----------



## skye

The new face of Paris!

And while this happens, Europe continues   with its  open door policy, letting in millions of illegals and among them, thousands of jihadists ready to blow themselves up any second!

Obama is doing the same to the USA.

If this is not the Globalist Agenda being carried out, I don't know what it is!


----------



## The Great Goose

skye said:


> The new face of Paris!
> 
> And while this happens, Europe continues   with its  open door policy, letting in millions of illegals and among them, thousands of jihadists ready to blow themselves up any second!
> 
> Obama is doing the same to the USA.
> 
> If this is not the Globalist Agenda being carried out, I don't know what it is!


What's the alarm for? Its been going on since 1945.


----------



## skye

The Great Goose said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new face of Paris!
> 
> And while this happens, Europe continues   with its  open door policy, letting in millions of illegals and among them, thousands of jihadists ready to blow themselves up any second!
> 
> Obama is doing the same to the USA.
> 
> If this is not the Globalist Agenda being carried out, I don't know what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the alarm for? Its been going on since 1945.
Click to expand...



Did  Paris had jihadists in 1945 too,  Goose?


----------



## The Great Goose

skye said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new face of Paris!
> 
> And while this happens, Europe continues   with its  open door policy, letting in millions of illegals and among them, thousands of jihadists ready to blow themselves up any second!
> 
> Obama is doing the same to the USA.
> 
> If this is not the Globalist Agenda being carried out, I don't know what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the alarm for? Its been going on since 1945.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did  Paris had jihadists in 1945 too,  Goose?
Click to expand...

No but only because the German's retreated and let them take the city without conflict.


----------



## skye




----------



## The Great Goose

1960-1970s labour immigrationEdit

Muslim immigration, mostly male, was high in the late 1960s and 1970s. The immigrants came primarily from Algeria and other North African colonies; however, Islam has an older history in France, since the Great Mosque of Paris was built in 1922, as a sign of recognition from the French Republic to the fallen Muslim tirailleurs mainly coming from Algeria, in particular at the battle of Verdun and the take-over of the Douaumont fort.



I don't know the exact date after 1945 that the French stepped up muslim immigration but in England, the first ship load of Pakistani immigrants arrived in 1948. This was due to a change in immigration policy which saw millions of people from British colonies moving to England. By the end of the 50s 1 million Caribbeans resided in England.

Of course there were a few Caribeans and Pakistanis before but not in such large numbers. It is known as the "windrush" period. A similar occurence happenein most Western countries. 

The only time mass immigration halted in Britain was during the Thatcher years. And in the 90s we(the west) had another surge . The Governments told the ageing population lie. Of course, now infrastructure is even more strained.

France has had a parallel history, as have all Western nations. America seems to be on its own time though. You started later but will finish earlier lol.making up for lost time.


----------



## Correll

The Great Goose said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new face of Paris!
> 
> And while this happens, Europe continues   with its  open door policy, letting in millions of illegals and among them, thousands of jihadists ready to blow themselves up any second!
> 
> Obama is doing the same to the USA.
> 
> If this is not the Globalist Agenda being carried out, I don't know what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the alarm for? Its been going on since 1945.
Click to expand...


People have been sounding the alarm for quite some time.

It's just that now, with the increasing numbers, that the lies that everything is ok, is starting to crumble.

And more and more people are waking up.


----------



## Alex.

Correll said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new face of Paris!
> 
> And while this happens, Europe continues   with its  open door policy, letting in millions of illegals and among them, thousands of jihadists ready to blow themselves up any second!
> 
> Obama is doing the same to the USA.
> 
> If this is not the Globalist Agenda being carried out, I don't know what it is!
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> What's the alarm for? Its been going on since 1945.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People have been sounding the alarm for quite some time.
> 
> It's just that now, with the increasing numbers, that the lies that everything is ok, is starting to crumble.
> 
> And more and more people are waking up.
Click to expand...

I just hope it is not too late for Europe to recover the identity and sense of self they have given away


----------

